# AT tires



## jeffw (Nov 10, 2004)

I need a new set of tires for my 98 Z71.  I want an agressive AT that will last.  I have been running a set of Kellys and they are worn out and only have 20K on them.  I had to replace the pitman and idler arms that may have caused the tire wear.

Just wanted some recommendations on a good tire.


----------



## Hambone (Nov 10, 2004)

BFG ATs

Always had good service out of 'em.

http://www.bfgoodrichtires.com/bfgapp/catalog/tires/allterraintako.jsp


----------



## Todd E (Nov 10, 2004)

Before I can recommend, are there any.......

price range limits???


----------



## broadhead (Nov 10, 2004)

I agree on BFG's. They ride well on the hwy and have a good aggressive tread. I have over 30k on a set and they have a long way to go. They aren't cheap, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 10, 2004)

BFG's are the best. 

My new truck has BFG "rugged terrains" on it. They will be replaced this week with T/A All Terrains.


----------



## jeffw (Nov 10, 2004)

*450-550*

Somewhere in that nieghborhood.  Cheaper would be better but you get what you pay for!


----------



## garndawg (Nov 10, 2004)

Let me add yet another vote for BF T/A KO's.

I've got 55k on mine with about another 5-10k of tread left.

Road noise isn't bad, not anything like a mud tire, but you do know you've got all-terrains on from the sound.

Haven't gotten the truck stuck yet, but I haven't really tried a "hey bubba, watch this..." mudhole with 'em either.

I stepped up to 285/70R16's on my '99 Z71.  Truck looks absolutely beautiful with them on.  Muscular.  I love 'em.


----------



## jeffw (Nov 10, 2004)

*tire size*

Factory for mine  is 245/75/16 but was thinking of going with a 265/285 how much will that affect that mpg?


----------



## Skipper (Nov 10, 2004)

BFG All Terrains are a great tire.  I've got a track record of getting 85 to 90K out of a set of them.  My last truck was sold at 192,000 miles and had 3 sets of tires on it.  The Good Years it came with that lasted about 19K and 2 sets of BFG's that lasted the rest of the time.  They were about done for when I sold it though.

Kelly's AWR's are a great tire too.  I'm surprised you only got 20K out of them.  It tells me that you didn't run enough air in the tires.  Kelly's need to be aired up pretty hard to get the miles out of them.  Between 45 and 50 pounds should get about 60K in milage.  

Skipper


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 10, 2004)

1 more for BFG All-Terrains.


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 10, 2004)

I have the BFG's A/T, LT285 70 R16's on my 2000 Z-71 also.  They look great and have no problems with them scrubbing, though I did lose a mile or 2 on the gas milage after putting them on over the 265's that came stock on it.


----------



## broadhead (Nov 10, 2004)

> Kelly's need to be aired up pretty hard to get the miles out of them. Between 45 and 50 pounds should get about 60K in milage.


Skipper, 
Would you say the same about the BFG ATs also? 
B-head


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 10, 2004)

Another vote for BFG A/T. Had them on my S-10 ZR2 and they wore great. Would have got them again, but I stepped up to the BFG M/T.


----------



## mpowell (Nov 10, 2004)

guess i've got to go with BFG's as well!  had two sets on two different jeeps.  great tires, aggressive pattern but little "road roar" like other AT tires.

wouldn't take goodyears if you gave them to me.  they wear out WAY too fast.


----------



## Skipper (Nov 10, 2004)

Yep.  45 pounds is what I always ran in my BFG's.  Tires on a truck just need more air pressure in them to hold up the heavier body and any load it's hauling.  I know in Dad's Suburban, it will wag you to death pulling a boat with less than 40 pounds.  I run about 70 or 75 in my 3/4 ton's.

The first set of BFG on the last half ton I had ran 90K before I pulled them and probably had another 6 or so in them.  I got stuck though and wrapped a piece of barb wire around one and sliced a groove in it before I got out.  The last set I had on after I bought my 20' Ranger, and the front's were doing good at 70K but the rears were gone from pulling out on wet ramps.  2WD truck and too much boat for it.  I never rotated either set but balanced them about every 20 to 25K.

Skipper


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 10, 2004)

BFG came on my truck which is a 4wd Nissan which has the locking rear end. My first though was I was going to replace them . That was in 1999 ; they have almost 30,000 miles on them and still look good. I think I'll stay with them.


----------



## dxydawg (Nov 11, 2004)

BFG's for sure cant beat them, got 180K on my truck still on 2nd set of BFG's, plus the factory goodyears that lasted about 30K


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 11, 2004)

I run Bridgestone Dualers.

Very good tire. Great smooth ride and much less money.


----------



## jeffw (Nov 11, 2004)

*how many miles?*

you got on the bridgestones jeff?  

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 12, 2004)

I generally get about 65,000 out of them. 

I purchase mine at Big10 so I get free rotation. I have them rotated every time I get an oil change.

They ride and wear great. I've run them on all my trucks for about 5 years now.

Very competitive price.


----------

